# List of TTMB Boatowners



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Here is the latest revision... If anyone wants to add your boat, let me know.

Bob


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Come on guys, let's get all those boats listed. Surely this is not all the 2cool boat owners.


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

Add 'A Gimme Deal', 23' Contender cc, owner Fred Spencer, Home port is POC, and use channels 16 and 68. Thanx


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

GimmeDeal said:


> Add 'A Gimme Deal', 23' Contender cc, owner Fred Spencer, Home port is POC, and use channels 16 and 68. Thanx


Fred, you will be on the next update.

Bob


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Please Add:

Only Child III, Bill Smotrilla, Boston Whaler Montauk 17, Port O'Connor Froggies, 16,68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

The latest..


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Might as well stick me on the list too.

Instigator, John Hook, 22' Kenner Vision, SPI and Port Mansfield, 16 & 68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Instigator said:


> Might as well stick me on the list too.
> 
> Instigator, John Hook, 22' Kenner Vision, SPI and Port Mansfield, 16 & 68


Will do, ......Bob


----------



## SurfMeister (Aug 5, 2004)

SurfMeister
2004 Sea Pro 206CC


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update..*

here we go again...


----------



## parrishabc (Aug 21, 2005)

Might as well add me also:

Backlash 22ft Sea Hunt / 150 Yam Galveston / Freeport 16/68


thanks!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

parrishabc said:


> Might as well add me also:
> 
> Backlash 22ft Sea Hunt / 150 Yam Galveston / Freeport 16/68
> 
> thanks!


Here you go, if you want to add your name later, let me know.....Bob


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 21, 2004)

*boat list update*

Bob,
I added myself to the list.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Addition to list*



HappyCamper said:


> Bob,
> I added myself to the list.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


Good deal, Ken I will update my list. My son in law's parents live in Cibolo. Ever run across Harry Voigt?

I like that part of the world, just too far from saltwater! LOL

Thanks for the addition to the list.
Bob


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Dutch Treat*

Hey Dutch Treat. Please revise my boat info if you can, please.

Cha Ching 31 ft Cabo Express, Galveston Yacht Basin slip B-15 16/68
Cha Ching 2 27 ft Contender, Galveston Yacht Basin slip B-13 16/68

I have pictures of last Wednesdays wahoo trip on my site at the top of the pictures section. 
www.chachingoffshorefishing.com

Thank You,


----------



## WELL HUNG (Nov 18, 2005)

*Boat List*

Well Hung / Robert Martinez / 20' El Pescador /galveston,texascity Dike / 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

CHA CHING said:


> Hey Dutch Treat. Please revise my boat info if you can, please.
> 
> Cha Ching 31 ft Cabo Express, Galveston Yacht Basin slip B-15 16/68
> Cha Ching 2 27 ft Contender, Galveston Yacht Basin slip B-13 16/68
> ...


Will do Jeff.....Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Latest list*

Here is the latest I have. This should have all the requests so far. Please check your listing and make sure I have it entered correctly. Thanks guys.

Bob


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Boat Name: Chicken Juice, 29' Stamas, twin 250 zukes. Padre Island TX


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Owner =Ray Young , Boat Name= WhiteStar 31'OceanMaster Port O'Conner Tx


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

This one will include Chicken Juice (I'd like to know the history of that name!) , White Star and Well hung. Thanks guys.

bob


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

This computer won't let me add m to the list for some reason. If someone else will, I'd appreciate it


"Sea Donkey" 1997 28 foot wellcraft cuddy

Tim Francis

Port Aransas


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Add me to the list, Boat is the "SeaYa" 24' Grady white with twin 05' Suzuki 140's, boat stays at Key Allegro, also 16/68, Captain is me Steve Hendrix.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

Add me also,,,,Knot Alone 25' Pursuit, twin 150 Optimax...stays at my house.....captain is Tom Stewart, channels 16/68...

Thanks,
TS


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Sea Donkey, SeaYa, and Knot Alone will be on next update
Bob


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Archeron 18' Key Largo, within 20 miles of Port O or Port A
Reed Dickerson
channel 16, but rarely have radio turned on


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update...*

Here is the latest..
Bob


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Josh Kaczynski
20' Gulf Coast
"OVERCUT"
Galveston and Matagorda 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

bumfisherman said:


> Josh Kaczynski
> 20' Gulf Coast
> "OVERCUT"
> Galveston and Matagorda 16/68


Will do, Josh
Bob


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Warren: Aurora Blue: 22' Nautic Star CC: 150 Yamaha: Galveston or Freeport
18/68


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bob Palmer "YOLO" Century 2400 CC 2X150 hpdi's Sargent ch16/68/69


----------



## Floridaze (May 16, 2005)

Floridaze, Duain Cagle, 28 ft Grady White Sailmaster, Galveston, 16..68.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

"Amazing Grace", Tom & Laura Howell,52 FT. 1987 Coastal Cruiser, GYB Galveston Texas, Chan 16


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here is the latest............Bob


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP (Feb 28, 2006)

Cliff S

DOUBLE HOOKUP
25' Wellcraft, 225 Mercury
Freeport, Port Aransas
16/68/69


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Keith Hammond - 20' Wellcraft Fisherman, 225 Evinrude. Galveston, Freeport. 16/68


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

"Mas Cencerro" - Brian Jinks / Jim Bavouset - Robalo 2600cc - Freeport - 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

update...


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Wet N' Ready, Javier Garcia, 22' Mowdy, Corpus Christi, 16/68


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*Please put me on the list...*

'Kingfisher' , Michael Harger, Hydra-Sport 2250, Freeport, 16/68​


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Shallowminded, Javier Garcia, 21' Shallowsport, Corpus Christi, 16/68


----------



## Skin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Please add my boat*

Mi Amante
Loren Skinner
26' Glacier Bay
Kirby Marina/Freeport
16/68

Thanks,

Skin


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

this brings in the latest 4 requests


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Most current list...*

Anyone else want to be listed here? Pretty handy tool for identifying fellow 2COOLers on the water. Just let me know.

Bob


----------



## sea isle nate (Aug 12, 2005)

*list*

Bob,

Put me on there. Nathan Andrews, 24 Cape Horn, San Luis Pass, 16/68

thinking of a name for new boat now.

n


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

Bob, could you add us please....

RAMRUNNER 29' Luhrs

Sam & Nick Prater 

boat stored at Macport Marina

boat is out of Rockport 

16/68

Much Thanks- Nick


----------



## 2foxy4u (May 16, 2005)

*Add me Please*

Still thinking up a name.

23' Sea Hunt Triton Center console 
225 Merc


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*will do//*

Nick and Nathan will be on next update........

Bob


----------



## BHAFER (Mar 18, 2005)

Add me also.
Mira Bella, owner Billy Hafer, Grady White 263 Chase, Sargent, Tx. , 16,68


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

You can add me too, no name yet.... just call for maddog.............
22' BlueWave CC
vhf 16/68/69
run out of Freeport


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here is the latest..

Thanks folks, Bob


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

Joe Battaglia 21ft. Sea Pro NAS Corpus Christi 16,68


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Jim Wolf, spotsndots, West Matty and POC, 17' Boston Whaler Montauk, 16&68


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Fishon2
John F.
24 Grady White Offshore
Port Aransas / soon to be Freeport as well 
16/68/69


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update with the overnight requests and a question....*

Do any on you know of a boat on the list that has been sold or is no longer in the area? The info will help keep the list current and accurate.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess add mine too.

Boat name-
Owner-Josh Neumeyer
Make-172 Bay Hawk
Port-Rockport
Radio-
Neumie


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

1998 26' Stratos "Deja Blu" Capt. Chris, Josh Roy Channels 16, 68 Sargent, Tx


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

This brings us to 161 TTMBers on the list........or 2COOLers if you prefer.

Bob


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

O.K , I cant seem to keep my name on the list, I added my info and saved, but it wont save ??? make that 162 2 coolers......... 222 aquasport walkaround port o connor/ port a and in between 16/68


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

please add me

tim francis 
28 foot wellcraft cuddy cabin
no limits hooker


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Mikel "Mikey" Stapleton, Boat-Grady White Escape Center Console, Name- Aquaholics Anonymous, POC and Port Mansfield


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here is the latest...count is now 164


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Dutch,

Add one more

Owner- Andy Sykes, Boat - 22' Twin Vee 2x90 Hondas, Name - none, Freeport, 16/68


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dutch,

I thought I was on this list but guess I am not.
Would you add me to it.
Boat- Allowed Mistress, 256CSS Dusky, Bill Dunkerley, Freeport 16/68/69

Thanks


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmmm My boats seem like guppies compared to all the huge boats on the list.. But add mine anyways.

Boat - Pepe, 16ft El Pescador , Thomas Barlow Bayou Vista, Texas
Boat - *** 16ft Carolona Skiff, Thomas Barlow, Bayou Vista, Texas


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Morning update...*

Here are the overnight add-on requests...
Next update will be tonight sometime...assuming there are more requests

Bob


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm on "Feelin' Green" - a 21' Contender out of Padre Island/Packery Channel. Robert Daugird 16/68

Thanks


----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

:"Berzerker" 31' CC Scarab - POC Tx Kyle and Robert Krouse -


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Please Add the Go Grady Go*

Boat Name: Go Grady Go
Boat Make: 23" Grady White
Motor: 225 Yamaha
Home Port: Seabrook, TX
Owner: Tony Loverdi
VHF: 16/68


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

21' ft Sea Pro Walk Around, POC & Freeport 16/68 (H2O) Joey Ritter


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

"Blaze" , Greg Linbeck, 21 Contender, Freeport/Matty, 16/69


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

*And another...*

Kai Dominik, 26' World Cat Cuddy Cabin (no name), Freeport...


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

H2O said:


> 21' ft Sea Pro Walk Around, POC & Freeport 16/68 (H2O) Joey Ritter


Joey, is H2O the name of the boat?

Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update...*

Today's add-ons....
Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Update to correct a listing. I fumble-fingered one when entering it. Sorry , Tony, it is fixed now.
Bob


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

ShallowMinded, Javier Garcia, 21' Shallowsport, Corpus Christi, 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here is the most current list.......

Bob


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Add me to the list. Boat's name is "Go Man Go",owner's name is Brian Bremser, Make is a Boston Whaler model Whaler 27, Port of call is Matagorda and I monitor 16 and 68. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

Add Me
Boat name Debbie's Diamond IIct
Captain Holley Ware
41 Hatteras
Matagorda
16/68


----------



## Full Tilt (Mar 16, 2006)

I am new to the board - Dave Hopson, 31 contender, Full Tilt, out of Galveston and Freeport, 16/64


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Put me on the list! 
Boat: Kingfisher Name: Mike Harger Boat: Hydrasport 2250 Location: Freeport Channel: 16


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here are the latest requests....now up to 180 entries. Best list on the Gulf Coast!


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Owner: Jeff Jacob Boat : 2005 19.5' FishMaster Center Console Port: Galveston Channel: 16/68​
​


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update...........


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Latest add-ons......Bob


----------



## katfish (Aug 5, 2004)

*boatowner*

31 ocean master, boat name "mariah", twin 250 yamahas, freeport imc


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

*One more*

Here is mine

21' Shoalwater, Evinrude 225 E-tec, Kingwood TX


----------



## mkjjd (Jan 23, 2005)

2003 216 CC VIP with suzuki 200
Mike and James Fewell
Freeport or Galveston
16/68


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what happened to listing Capt C and what's that boat he has ?????????


----------



## spoiled rotten (Mar 21, 2006)

please add
spoiled rotten
1999 wellcraft 22 walkaround
michael anthony
san antonio, tx
16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> what happened to listing Capt C and what's that boat he has ?????????


I don't remember a request to list a 25' busted a zz whatever....LOL.....(ducking):biggrin:

Let me know!
Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

This brings the requests current for now...............Bob


----------



## KGROBA (Aug 15, 2005)

Please add boat "Bad Habit" From Galveston Owned by Ken Groba and is a 31' Contender 16/68


Dutch Treat said:


> Here is the latest revision... If anyone wants to add your boat, let me know.
> 
> Bob


----------



## baroque (Sep 26, 2004)

*boat owner*

Add "Broque", 26 Glacier Bay, owner George Comegys, Kerrville, Texas, Home port is Port Aransas.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

POCO MAS 33 Bertram Tom Weber, Victor Cardenas Owners, Tiki TX


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

OK folks, here is the Friday morning update.......I'm outta here shortly til Monday, I think.......make that--I hope!

I am going to take this latest list and put it on the boat this weekend. Hope to see some of you on the water.
Bob:biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no new ones ?

Dutch is gonna laminate this and mail it out to everyone, so be sure your on the list, 

thanks Dutch


----------



## gs (Feb 4, 2006)

new member
George Siappas , boat name "Okeanos" ,23 Wellcraft Walkaround , ICM Freeport ,16/68

Look forward to seeing you on the water


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Harry Chmiel 22' Blazer Bay Houston Texas 16/68

Thanks for the invite, great to be here! 

Give me a shout.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> no new ones ?
> 
> Dutch is gonna laminate this and mail it out to everyone, so be sure your on the list,
> 
> thanks Dutch


You wish! :biggrin: I will keep an updated list on this thread and everyone is welcome to print and laminate their own.

Bob..the cheap...LOL

P.S. here is the latest update.......


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Put me on the list.

Deja Blu, Capt. Josh Roy, Chris Roy, 26' Stratos, Sargent, 16, 68


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*CardShark*

Dutch,

Could you add me to the list:

Boat Name: CardShark
Owner: Steve Putney
Make/Model: 29' Century CC
Port of Call: Galveston & Freeport
Radio Freq: 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

More added..........Keep them coming guys, we are nearing 200 entries.

By the way, boat names are alphabetical (more or less) and unnamed boats are listed at the bottom of the page, no particular order.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Wednesday morning update.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*list request*

2 boats to list, thanks

Boat name: NightStalker
Capt. Rick Hammond or Bob Van
Make: 22' Weld Craft
Port of Call: Rockport, TX

Boat Name: DayStalker
Capt. Rick Hammond
Make: Custom 20' Mako
Port: Rockport, TX


----------



## buydealer (Jul 9, 2004)

Boat Name: Dealership
Owner: Dale Christianson
Make/Model: 2005 Fountain 38LX w/triple verado 275's 
Port of Call: Port A
Radio Freq: 16/68

Thanks


----------



## divin deep (Aug 16, 2005)

Boat name- GOIN DEEP

Owner- Steve Magda
1999 Key West 23.5WA
Freeport/Galveston
Radio Freq 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Here is the updated list with the overnight add-ons.....Bob


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Owner: Mike Bachmann
2003 Triton 22' CC
Freeport/Galveston
Radio Freq 16/68


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Boat Name- Banshee
DJ Mormile
21 ft Glassstream Center Console
Pirate's Beach Marina- Galveston


----------



## SeaCruz (Jun 30, 2004)

*Seacruz*

2001, 24' Hydra sports vector, twin 175 Evenrudes.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bob,
i checked my mailbox and still my laminated pages have not arrived.

you prob. sent them to the wrong house, please send another set ASAP

thanks, Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update....*

here is the latest


----------



## motex (Jun 3, 2004)

Motex, 2005 2400 Sea Chaser Twin 150 HPDI yamaha's


----------



## bcredfish (Aug 23, 2005)

Emergency friend.....Bobby and Tilly Clark.......24ft bluewave 250 four stroke yamaha


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

motex said:


> Motex, 2005 2400 Sea Chaser Twin 150 HPDI yamaha's


Name?, most frequently used port? VHF radio freq monitored?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

bcredfish said:


> Emergency friend.....Bobby and Tilly Clark.......24ft bluewave 250 four stroke yamaha


most frequently used port? VHF radio freq monitored?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## pedwards (May 25, 2004)

*Boat List*

Hey Dutch Treat, Please add me to the list

Therapy/Paul Edwards/17' Mako Angler CC/LaPorte,Kemah,Galveston/16 & 68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

pedwards said:


> Hey Dutch Treat, Please add me to the list
> 
> Therapy/Paul Edwards/17' Mako Angler CC/LaPorte,Kemah,Galveston/16 & 68


Will do, Paul......


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

DT,

Maybe we could make a link to this list unter the bluewater links?

TL's
G


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> DT,
> 
> Maybe we could make a link to this list unter the bluewater links?
> 
> ...


I'm cool with that. Just two problems. I don't know how to do it or how I would update it. A computer whiz, I ain't.

Someone with computer skills higher than mine can run with it if you know how to do it.

I did not originate the list, I am just the current keeper. My feelings won't be hurt if it is handled another way.

Let me know.............Bob


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Poco Mas,Bertram 33SF,Tom Weber,Victor Cardenas; Channel 16 ,68 Tiki TX


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

TOM WEBER said:


> Poco Mas,Bertram 33SF,Tom Weber,Victor Cardenas; Channel 16 ,68 Tiki TX


Tom, consider it done..................Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Here is the latest..


----------



## pedwards (May 25, 2004)

*Boat List*

Thanks Dutch for putting me on the list. Been trying to do that for a while, just couldn't get it to save info to the list.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

pedwards said:


> Thanks Dutch for putting me on the list. Been trying to do that for a while, just couldn't get it to save info to the list.


My pleasure, thanks for adding your info..............Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update latest......


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

((Doc's Orders..))
18ft Monark center console
ch16
Mark Langties/OxbowOutfitters
Houston Tx


----------



## whereugoin (Mar 5, 2006)

Where U Goin' - John Rose - 25' World Cat center console - 16/68/69


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i got a boat to add, if thats alright with you..

"bottom dragger" 22' pathfinder 2200V with 200 hp yamaha HPDI


brandon saenz, Galveston tx

ive got a cell phone, ghetto VHF for 12 miles offshore, lol


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update with the latest..Thanks folks, 
Bob


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*add mine also*

HAPPY DAZE Clinton Kroesche 22' Sprint Promaster Matagorda-SLP


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Bob, Add me as well..23' Hydrasports, yellow hull, 225 4 stroke Yamaha, ICM Surfside/ vhf 16 & 68, Thanks! Wade Kingwood


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Bob, You can add Patrick Mannen, 20' Bay Hawk, Bayou Vista


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Evening update...


----------



## gigemags (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob, can you add Otra Polola, 24' Seachaser, Randy Franklin, Freeport, 16/68

Thanks


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

gigemags said:


> Bob, can you add Otra Polola, 24' Seachaser, Randy Franklin, Freeport, 16/68
> 
> Thanks


Only if you will tell me about the name. J/K 

Seriouslu though, if you don't mind sharing, I'd like to know the meaning.

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Only if you will tell me about the name. J/K
> 
> Seriouslu though, if you don't mind sharing, I'd like to know the meaning.
> 
> ...


I think it means he'd sometimes rather sleep with his boat than his wife.......
"Another Girlfriend", that boat is his "Sancha" LOL......good name

I'll throw mine on there also.
20' Shallowsport, "Pura Vida", Kyle Taubert, Padre Island


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

GinMan said:


> I think it means he'd sometimes rather sleep with his boat than his wife.......
> "Another Girlfriend", that boat is his "Sancha" LOL......good name
> 
> I'll throw mine on there also.
> 20' Shallowsport, "Pura Vida", Kyle Taubert, Padre Island


thanks Kyle, I figured it was something humorous. My wife would accuse me of that.....LOL.

Both of you will be on the next update.
Bob


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

*Add my boat*

Dutch,

Nick from San Antonio-fishing from a 26' Glacier Bay, home port is Port Mansfield.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## mking2424 (Jul 13, 2005)

Please add mine too...

17' Mako
Galveston
Mike King
16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update


----------



## bandolera (Oct 13, 2004)

*Boat List*

One more to the List

Bandolera, Bimini 306 GradyWhite, Jason Fuller, Freeport/ Galveston, 16/68


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

bandolera said:


> One more to the List
> 
> Bandolera, Bimini 306 GradyWhite, Jason Fuller, Freeport/ Galveston, 16/68


Been away from the computer, will do another update tonight........


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

15' Majek scooter, 70 yamaha, Rockport Texas


----------



## tgill (Dec 27, 2005)

Hook 'em 21ft Sea Pro Brian Threadgill Clear Lake


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update, sorry it took so long...been away from the inet..Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Add me also...
Boat Name: -----
Owner: Mike Henderson (MT Stringer)
Make: 21' Kenner Vision
Port: Galv.
Radio 16/68
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Update time....


----------

